# TiVo Edge a bit noisy



## spitzcor (Mar 12, 2005)

What should I expect noise-wise for an Edge? Is your unit more or less silent? I hear quite of bit of whir even when the unit is in standby, so I don't think it is the spinning disk. Is it the CPU fan? What other moving parts are in this thing? I don't see much of a vent or anything. What can I do about it? It drives me crazy.


----------



## SilentTuba (Dec 17, 2020)

That doesn't seem right. My Edge doesn't make any noise at all, at least not any that can be heard from across the room.


----------



## David Medinets (Feb 14, 2021)

I just bought a Tivo Edge. I annoyed by its sound as well. It not loud but I can hear it even when my TV is on since it is a different pitch.


----------



## kevin62long (26 d ago)

spitzcor said:


> What should I expect noise-wise for an Edge? Is your unit more or less silent? I hear quite of bit of whir even when the unit is in standby, so I don't think it is the spinning disk. Is it the CPU fan? What other moving parts are in this thing? I don't see much of a vent or anything. What can I do about it? It drives me crazy.


I too just bought got my Edge yesterday and of my 4 tivos over last 15 years - this is has noise. Cheapo fan? And if the fan is going why can't i stop this from constantly recording the last 30 minutes of the active channel when the tv is off?


----------



## MrDell (Jul 8, 2012)

kevin62long said:


> And if the fan is going why can't i stop this from constantly recording the last 30 minutes of the active channel when the tv is off?


All TiVos have this buffer on all their tuners …. No way to change this.


----------



## captainstabbins (Dec 16, 2002)

Ours is very quiet....


----------

